# Squirrels in California to get birth-control shots



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Squirrels in California to get birth-control shots

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070305/FEATURES10/70305026/1025/FEATURES

March 5, 2007

SANTA MONICA, Calif.  Officials have tried poison, gassing and euthanasia to control a breeding frenzy among squirrels in a city park. Now, they plan to give birth control a shot.

Under a new program to start this summer, squirrels in Palisades Park will be injected with an immuno-contraceptive vaccine to stunt their sexual development.

We dont want to kill them if we dont have to, said Joe McGrath, the citys parks chief. I personally like squirrels, but we also have to be receptive to the countys concerns.

Health officials say the squirrels, which number about 1,000 in the park, pose a public health risk. They warn that the rodents are aggressive and may carry rabies or host fleas that can spread disease, such as bubonic plague.

Since 1998, Santa Monica has been cited five times by Los Angeles County for squirrel overpopulation. But the suppression methods it has used, including euthanasia, have angered animal-loving activists.

City officials say the infertility shots offer a diplomatic solution.

The vaccine, developed by the U.S. Department of Agriculture, stops ovulation and lactation in female squirrels and testicular development in males. The shots, running $2 to $10, have no side effects, said James Gionfriddo, a USDA wildlife biologist.

Santa Monica would be the second city in the state, after Berkeley, to try the immunization program.

Animal activist Catherine Rich said she supports the vaccine program but believes any health risk posed by the squirrels is overblown.

There is not a pressing threat of squirrels attacking people, Rich said, so I dont know why the county is getting their panties in a bunch.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Stupid Californians (and I'm a native of that great state).

I have the perfect "syringe" to inject the vaccine: a Savage .17HMR:lol:

_* We dont want to kill them if we dont have to, said Joe McGrath, the citys parks chief.
*_Yet:
_* Officials have tried poison, gassing and euthanasia to control a breeding frenzy among squirrels in a city park.
*_How can you say you "don't want to kill them" when you've already tried poison, gassing, and euthanasia? 
So.....it's okay to try to poison or gas them (which is a horrible death and can lead to a host of other problems <torture, disease, infestations>) but you don't want a professional hunter(s) to come in and help MANAGE the problem.


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

OMG, these f'ing idiots are going to pay $2-$10 per shot for 1000 squirrels plus the cost to trap and administer the shot?

Somebody, please drop a bomb in the San-andreas fault and get rid of the mess out there.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

How is it working in Berkley. I suspect that the squirrels are being fed. Cut off the feed and the population will subside. Have a neighbor that feeds them 2x/day for 10 years now. 2-3 times the squirrel in the neighborhood now compared to prior to her arrival. The deer also stop in. I cant garden any more.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Don't laugh. I have done this at our cabin. Give em' a shot. BANG!!!!!! sterile.:lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Where I live, Cats and Hawks keep the squirrel numbers in check. More squirrels would mean more food for the neighborhood cats; and more Hawks would frequent the area. 

I am fairly sure that Michigan could spare a few pairs of Redtail Hawks, for this worthy cause. Not sure how they would do in that climate, but there are more than enough in Michigan.


----------

